# Just got my A Maze N smoker,any advice?



## delaware smoker (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys,been a long time since I've visited this forum.I bought a Kamado Acorn last May,& i'm loving it.I just recieved my A Maze N smoker,& the air temp is in the 30's this am.So I'm going use my CG with side fire box & smoke some cheese..I orderd the box that uses pellets or dust.It was a package deal.You get the box,4 bags of pellets & a valve for a small propane tank.Which is better to use,pellets or dust?I wanted apple,but it didn't come with any.So before I order any apple,wanting too know,if dust or pellets are better.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2012)

Pellets can be used for cold smoking but for hot smoking, you must use pellets, dust is no good. Dust does burn cooler for cold smoking, which does not matter this time of year but dust is a better choice for cold smoke during warm months...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 12, 2012)

Jump in and give it a test drive!

TJ


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Jump in and give it a test drive!
> 
> TJ


X2 good luck let us know.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 14, 2012)

Remember to season it well before you do your first smoke. I may have skimped a little on that step, and it cost me.


----------



## warrenlabs (Dec 14, 2012)

I was in your position last weekend and just jumped in feet first. I tried two batches of the same cheese with different flavors of dust and times in order to set base data points. I cut a block of Tillamook sharp aged cheddar and a block of Tillamook pepper jack into 4"x4"x1" chunks and smoked half of each for 2.5 hrs using the apple dust, and half for 1.5 hrs. I then vacuum packed the chunks and let them sit in the fridge for 5 days prior to consumption (I had  read a few articles that stated this method allowed the flavor to penetrate the cheese).

What I learned from the inital experience:

-The pepper jack absorbed the smoke much faster than the sharp cheddar.

-2.5 hours provided a full smoke flavor throughout the cheese chunks

-1.5 hours did not fully permeate the sharp cheddar cheese

-Cold smoked cheese goes quite well with a cold beer

Cheers!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 14, 2012)

WarrenLabs said:


> I was in your position last weekend and just jumped in feet first. I tried two batches of the same cheese with different flavors of dust and times in order to set base data points. I cut a block of Tillamook sharp aged cheddar and a block of Tillamook pepper jack into 4"x4"x1" chunks and smoked half of each for 2.5 hrs using the apple dust, and half for 1.5 hrs. I then vacuum packed the chunks and let them sit *in the fridge for 5 days* prior to consumption (I had  read a few articles that stated this method allowed the flavor to penetrate the cheese).
> 
> What I learned from the inital experience:
> -The pepper jack absorbed the smoke much faster than the sharp cheddar.
> ...



the longer you leave them in the fridge the better... 5 days is a little short...  the usual rest period is 2 weeks...


----------



## warrenlabs (Dec 16, 2012)

Greatly appreciate the feedback! I did another batch today and will let this one sit for a couple of weeks. 

Thanks!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2012)

Bill, sorry I'm a little late with this post but here's my first experience with the AMNPS.

*AMNPS*


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, softer cheeses take on smoke differently than the harder ones

I like 2 1/2 hours of Apple Smoke

Resting is important, or the cheese may seem bitter

TJ


----------

